# Gone keto need to lose weight fast



## Gredge23 (May 20, 2015)

I. Gone keto need to lose weight fast fight approaching

Current diet

4 sausage links
4pieces bacon

6chicken wings (skin on) veg

Steak with lots of onions

Post workout
2 protein
2 tablespoons almond butter 

What you guys think?


----------



## Beefcake (May 20, 2015)

It does have the essentials.  Bacon, sausage and hot wings.  Where's the beer?


----------



## trodizzle (May 20, 2015)

Gredge23 said:


> I. Gone keto need to lose weight fast fight approaching
> 
> Current diet
> 
> ...



Brother...

What do you weight now?
How tall are you?
How old are you?
Do you know your RMR and TDEE numbers?

You can't just throw out a list of foods and expect us to give a thumbs up or thumbs down. The amount of food and the makeup of that food will vary per person so we need to know more.


----------



## SuperBane (May 21, 2015)

Google keto faq reddit. 
It will have a calculator to help you along.
Then use my fitness pal to punch in your macros and cals.

You aren't going to magically just lose weight fast unless you're obese otherwise you will probably starve yourself essentially killing your metabolism.
Not to mention the muscle lose.

Goodluck


----------



## mickems (May 21, 2015)

like the others said, you need some numbers to find out what you're actually eating. you can't say just "steak". Is that 1/4 pound or a pound and a half? makes all the difference.


----------



## JonSupps (May 22, 2015)

Figured I would try to lend a hand as best I could as well as incorporate some points that I have learned through various types and styles of keto diets.

*Background info:* Once your body has used and burned all its available glucose thats floating in your bloodstream post digestion, your body will still need energy and thus will begin to use the last massing of carbohydrate reserves left in your body... glycogen in your muscle and in your liver! (this is why you get flat on keto diets.... glycogen greatly assists with filling out your muscles hence why bodybuilders who use insulin have extremely developed and large muscle groupings.... glycogen between muscle is what LOJ is talking about when he says it pushes your muscle out). After your body has used all the glycogen available and youre nice and flat as a tortilla, the body will slowly start producing ketones which assist in changing the energy source your body requires. these ketones float about in your bloodstream, interrupt your natural ATP production cycle (krebs cycle) and force your body to start turning stored fats into fatty acids which are then absorbed into the bloodstream and used for the creation of ATP/ADP depending on which state of production you are in (aerobic vs. anaerobic). As your body is changing from running on carbs to burning fats, which will take anywhere from 7-14 days depending on your size and body fat percent, you will be tired/irritable/weak/fatigued/hungry. 

Once you are in ketosis, which can be tested for with keto strips and a little pee, you feel pretty clean - energetic, healthy, satiated all the time and you can look at sweet foods (brownies and cookies are my weakness) and not even want them in fact the look and thought might make you a little nauseated. try to make your fat sources as free from trans fats as possible. eat hamburger meat, salad dressing, cheese, organic hot dogs (usually 1gr carb or less), bacon, eggs, steak, chicken cooked in butter and olive oil with all the above on top, etc. minimize your peanut butter and nut intake. almonds are good for on the go but only a handful as they still contain about 7-8gr carbs a serving, but also a lot of fiber which brings the net carbs from most nuts to about 3-4gr a serving since fiber does not get absorbed or utilized by the body (only to make you hit the bathroom). When looking at a food product for carbohydrate nutrient contents, best sure to subtract the fiber in that product from the total carbohydrates to give you the net carbohydrates available to turn to glucose. Which is another thing, keto style diet will make it hard to take a dump. Its best to drink metamucil twice a day when doing keto.

*Types of keto diets:* anabolic diet, standard keto diet, (SKD) cyclic keto diet (CKD), targeted keto diet (TKD)

SKD - your standard, basic ketogenic diet, sans refeeds/carb-ups. this type of diet should not be used for anyone who is physically active but does work well with sedentary people (older folks, parents, office workers, etc). premise of this diet includes eating less that 30-50 grams of carbohydrates a day, with those carbs all coming from green vegetable sources. the rest of your macro should come from fat and protein...with an emphasis on FAT being your main energy source. Calculate your daily kcals to cut at the rate you want to, from that subtract the 100kcal you'll get from eating 2-3 cups of green veggies a day, and with the remaining kcals protein will account for 800-900 kcal which is sufficient protein for most, and fat should account for ALL of the remaining kcal. The hardest part about keto diet is we are used to watching our fat intake thinking fats are bad blah blah.... fat contains a lot of kcals so if you eat lots of fat you can EASILY go over your daily macros if yorue not in ketosis, but for ketosis YOU NEED THOSE FATS FOR ENERGY!!!

*CKD/Anabolic *- in laymans terms....eat as above for 5 out of the 7 days of your week. when it comes to your last day of lifting for the week before that gym session eat a piece of fruit. youll have a great pump and this will kickstart your storage process for carbs. immediately post workout begin eating simple carbs (honey, agave, fruits, sugar, cereal, white bread, pasta, etc but stay away from high fructose corn syrup). eat as many simple carbs as you can for about 8 hours then switch to complex carb sources (rice, oats, whole wheat things, sweet potatoes, yams) for another 12 hours. all told you have a 24 hour REFEED once a week that spans the better part of two days since we must sleep lots on keto diet. once your refeed is over back to the skd style mentioned above, energy from fats and proteins. you will notice that as you go through your refeed you will all the sudden become vascular again, less flat, and bloated!! expect this bloat since glycogen holds lots of water, youre going to retain a lot over this refeed period but you piss it out the day after refeed ends. Keep dietary fat to a minimum during refeeds!! Insulin is being release and you want to try to store as much as possible via glycogen not through fat.

*TKD* - targeted style. sounds pretty cool. basically on your nontraining days you eat like skd, but on your lifting days you consume 3gr of carb for every set you plan on doing at the gym. you can break this carb intake down to 30 mins preworkout, 30 mins post workout, of half your carbs at each of those two points! this will trigger an insulin spike and those carbs you ingest will go strictly to replenishing lost glycogen.

Keto isnt about being able to eat all the eggs, bacon and cheese you want. you still need to calculate your daily calorie needs and adjust accordingly for weight loss. you can eat too much on keto and put on weight, its just very hard because you really do feel constantly full. Remember, the initial weight drop you experience is from WATER LOSS due to that lack of glycogen being able to hold water. the FAT loss comes later so hold tight and if you must do a keto style diet then stick to it for 2-3 months. Keto style diets WILL downregulate your metabolism so T3 while on a keto diet AS WELL AS when coming off a keto diet is recommended.

To get ready for keto: Mentally tell yourself that carbs MUST BE EATEN and that they are NOT BAD while on a keto diet. Keto diets spare muscle, you will only be flat, get the idea out of your head that you are losing muscle even if your lifts are less and your endurance is down the shitter. Also check you BP before and after a keto diet, i bet it will drop a good amount while keto-ing. Also, if going with CKD or TKD, go two weeks without any refeeds or workout carbs then incorporate those additions - so always run 2 weeks of skd to begin any keto style diet.

*Ending your keto run:* When you've decided you've had enough beef and eggs for a lifetime and you want to transition back to a more normal style of diet then you need to begin to reintroduce carbohydrates (from complex sources as to limit your insulin spike since you will be very insulin sensitive post-decent length keto diet) very slowly. Week one off keto diet - add 15 grams of carbs to each of  the 3 meals you consume a day or 10 gr to the 5 meals you consume a day. week two off keto - add 25 grams carbs to each of the 3 meals you consume a day or 15 grams to the 5 meals you consume a day. week three off keto - add 40 grams of carbs to each of the three meals you consume a day or 25 grams carbs to each of the 5 meals you consume a day. work your way back to normal carbohydrate intakes SLOWLY.

**With all that being said, i think a keto style diets are great for natural lifters who have excess body fat (over the 15% mark), and for sedentary people. For people that are hormonized or leaner or more active, carb cycling is a much more effective and useful way to burn fat and still look pumped, full and be energetic.**


----------

